# Choking/Coughing when laying on back



## CooperJ (Jul 19, 2012)

We have a vizsla/lab mix. We've come to learn that he's pretty much all vizsla in terms of behavior and body structure. The only lab trait in him is that he's all black. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced their vizsla making a choking/coughing noise when rolled over on their back. Is this a vizsla thing? I have had experience with kennel cough and know the symptoms and what it sounds like. This is different...more of a choking sound. We recently had extensive bloodwork done on him and everything came back perfect. This choking only happens when he rolls on his back on the floor. Any thoughts?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, CooperJ, and welcome!  I noticed this was your first post.

You know, I've had three different dogs who did that. I don't really think it's any particular health problem in your dog. It's my theory that it is somehow related to the physiology of dogs in general. When they lay on their backs for any length of time, it's possible that their saliva drains down into their breathing passages because of the way they're built. Just my theory, though. You could check with your Vet again to be sure. Also, try to discourage your dog from doing that (laying on his back for very long).


----------



## CooperJ (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I was thinking the same thing about his body structure. The only time he moves into this position is when he's getting a belly rub and transitions from laying on his side to completely laying on his back. The choking noise usually starts immediately- within a few seconds of him being on his back.


----------

